

How many elements can you name in 15 minutes? (Game) - edw519
http://www.sporcle.com/games/elements.php

======
pius
I jumped into this without any preparation and, oof, did it make me feel
really dumb . . . especially given that I've had this thing memorized in the
past.

I got 40 of them.

~~~
qwph
I did it without preperation too, and got 51. I would have liked to have got
59 (ie half of them). I think my most glaring omission was 'calcium'. Funny
how you miss really obvious things when you're against the clock...

~~~
pius
_Funny how you miss really obvious things when you're against the clock..._

Yeah, that's the thing. I feel like I should have gotten all of the noble
gases, for instance. Nope, blanked most of them out.

Fun times though!

------
chrisbroadfoot
Damnit! I thought this was HTML elements.

~~~
Alex3917
<http://www.justsayhi.com/bb/html_quiz>

------
hugh
I got 88, but I'm kinda in the business. I thought I'd get more.

